# Dried Cherries



## Stuart77047 (Dec 12, 2011)

I have seen recipes for cherry wine using fresh cherries but not dried cherries. How many pounds of dried cherries should I use per gallon. The recipes I have seen call for 7lb of fresh cherries per gallon. 

Does anyone have a recipe for dried cherries? It does not have to be just cherries. I have gout and cherries really help, so I thought I would make a cherry wine.


----------



## Tom (Dec 12, 2011)

I would say take the # of dried and multiply by at least 3.


----------



## Stuart77047 (Dec 12, 2011)

So use around 12lb of dried cherries per five gallon batch?


----------



## Rocky (Dec 12, 2011)

Dried cherries should just be cherries without water. Why not take a cup of dried cherries and re-hydrate them with water and see how much they weigh? Take that number and divide it into 7 lbs and that will tell you how many cups you need.


----------



## Tom (Dec 12, 2011)

Stuart77047 said:


> So use around 12lb of dried cherries per five gallon batch?



It's not exact but should work.


----------

